# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Ποσό πόνο νιώθω

## Soulaki

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρέα, που τόσο καιρο μου κρατά συντροφιά, αλλα ειναι και πολύτιμη βοήθεια για ολους εμάς, που πραγματικά εχουμε τα ζωάκια μας, ως επάξια μέλη της οικογένειας μας.
Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας, την απώλεια, ενός από τα δυο αδέσποτα σκυλακια που εδω και εννέα χρόνια, μου κρατούσε συντροφιά.
Ο αγαπημένος μου Μπουμπης, που με πλησίασε μόνος του στο χωριό, για να με γλύψει, και από τότε έγινε το καλύτερο σκυλακι για εμενα.Διπλα μου στην μοναξιά, στην χαρά και στην λύπη μου......
Οντως γεράκος πια, μιας και ποτε δεν έμαθα την ακριβή του ηλικία, ολο και δυσκολευόταν τελευταία, ακόμα και να περπατήσει.Ειχε αδυνατίσει αρκετά, και είχε πια έντονη δυςκολια, να περπατήσει επάνω στο κουτσό πίσω ποδαράκι του.
Δυστηχως το κερασάκι στη τούρτα , ήταν να κολλήσει και καλαζαρ, και μετα από διάγνωση του γιατρού, το καλύτερο γι αυτόν ήταν η ευθανασία, μιας και δεν θα τα κατάφερνε , μεσα στον χειμώνα.
Κατι που έγινε σημερα......και δεν μπορω να αποδεχτώ.....
Αντιο καλο μου φιλαράκι, θα σε σκεφτομε Πάντα με αγάπη, και ευχομαι εκει που πας, να εισαι ευτυχισμένος.....
Θα σ αγαπώ πάντα....

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σούλα Λυπάμαι πολύ !!! Έχω σκύλο και Γνωρίζω το δέσιμο κ την υπέρτατη αγάπη που αποκτάς με τέτοια πλάσματα όπως οι σκύλοι ! 
Το καλαζαρ δύσκολο στην θεραπεία του και ακόμα πιο δύσκολο όταν ο σκύλος ειναι αδύναμος μιας και μεγάλο ποσοστό των σκύλων που επιβιώνουν είναι αρκετά δυνατή κρασης ! 
Δε ξέρω τι να ευχηθώ μιας και εγώ δε ξέρω τι θα έκανα ... δε θέλω να το φανταστώ ! 

Αν έχεις και άλλο σκυλάκι μπορείς να προμηθευτείς μια αμπούλα (πλέον κάποιες είναι και για αυτό το λόγο πέραν τα παράσιτα) ή σαμπουάν για καλαζαρ ή το λευκό κολάρο που ειδικά τώρα αυτή τη περίοδο γίνεται χαμός με κουνούπια ! 
Καλή συνέχεια και εύχομαι όμορφες αναμνήσεις  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Efthimis98

Λυπάμαι πολύ Σούλα! Ξέρω πως είναι να χάνεις τον αγαπημένο σου σκύλο ... το ίδιο συναίσθημα ένιωσα και εγώ όταν χάσαμε τη σκυλίτσα μας στο χωριό, όντας αρκετά μεγάλης ηλικίας, γύρω στα έντεκα. Δυστυχώς όλα αυτά είναι μέσα στη ζωή και αν μη τι άλλο είναι τυχερός που σε συνάντησε και του έδωσες αυτά τα χρόνια μία ονειρεμένη ζωή!

Καλό ταξίδι στο μικρό!!!

----------


## Andromeda

ω ω ω Σουλα τι κριμα!!!!! λυπαμαι πολυ !!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αντίο. Δύσκολος ο αποχωρισμός. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ... να τον θυμασαι ... και θα τον θυμασαι !

----------


## Αριστειδης

Κριμα κ.Σουλα λυπαμαι.Οτι χειροτερο ειναι να χανεις σκυλακι.

----------


## stefos

Να σαι καλά να θυμάσαι ποσό ωραία συντροφιά κράταγε ο ένας στον άλλο!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Σας Ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ, να είστε καλα...πάντα χωρις απώλειες.

----------


## Soulaki

> Σούλα Λυπάμαι πολύ !!! Έχω σκύλο και Γνωρίζω το δέσιμο κ την υπέρτατη αγάπη που αποκτάς με τέτοια πλάσματα όπως οι σκύλοι ! 
> Το καλαζαρ δύσκολο στην θεραπεία του και ακόμα πιο δύσκολο όταν ο σκύλος ειναι αδύναμος μιας και μεγάλο ποσοστό των σκύλων που επιβιώνουν είναι αρκετά δυνατή κρασης ! 
> Δε ξέρω τι να ευχηθώ μιας και εγώ δε ξέρω τι θα έκανα ... δε θέλω να το φανταστώ ! 
> 
> Αν έχεις και άλλο σκυλάκι μπορείς να προμηθευτείς μια αμπούλα (πλέον κάποιες είναι και για αυτό το λόγο πέραν τα παράσιτα) ή σαμπουάν για καλαζαρ ή το λευκό κολάρο που ειδικά τώρα αυτή τη περίοδο γίνεται χαμός με κουνούπια ! 
> Καλή συνέχεια και εύχομαι όμορφες αναμνήσεις


Ναι, εχω ακόμα ενα αδέσποτακι τον Ρουντη μου, που ειναι δέκα μηνών.....ολα θα του τα πάρω......αν και δεν υπάρχει 100/100 κάλυψη, ούτε καν με το εμβόλιο. :Ashamed0001:

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα.
Να πω και εγω οτι λυπαμαι για την ψυχουλα που ''εφυγε''.
Καποιο παιδι απο εδω μεσα, ειχε γραψει, παλαιοτερα, οτι,
δυστυχως, αυτο ειναι το τιμημα που πληρωνουμε, για να περασουμε ολες αυτες τις ωραιες στιγμες με το φιλαρακι μας.
Τωρα, οσο για την ευθανασια, αν δεν κολαγε καλαζαρ ,υποκειμενικα παντα, ισως , εγω, να μην του εκανα.
Θα προσπαθουσα να ημουν κοντα του, οσο γινεται, μεχρι να ''φυγει''.
Αφου ομως του ετυχε αυτο...
Ομως οντως αδεσποτο σκυλακι, βρηκε εσενα και περασε πολυ ωραια.
Μην στεναχωριεσαι άλλο, το φιλαρακι σου, τωρα, θα ειναι ευτυχισμενο, για παντα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ...Λυπαμαι πολυ...

----------


## Cristina

Γλυκιά μου Σούλα, σκεψου αυτά τα 9 χρόνια , αυτά τα όμορφα χρόνια που έζησε μαζί σου... Και το έσωσες και του προσφερες μία πολύ καλή ζωή! 
Τα λατρεύω τα σκυλάκια! Ο Μπουμπης  ήταν ένα μικρό σκυλάκι, αξιολατρευτο! Όλο χάδια ήθελε ! Άλλο που δεν ήθελα εγώ όταν το γνώρισα!  Σου είπα πως είμαι εγωιστρια και ότι θα μου ήταν δύσκολο να κάνω ευθανασία στο δικό μου ζωω... αλλά δεν ήταν μόνο η αρθρίτιδα... Καλά επραξες! Έφυγε χωρίς πολύ πόνο και πιστεύω με πολύ αγάπη για σένα! Είναι και ο Ρουντης που θέλει την προσοχή σου τώρα!
Κουράγιο, φιλενάδα μου! Ο χρόνος θα απαλύνει σιγά σιγά τον πόνο σου!

----------


## Soulaki

Σας Ευχαριστω, πολυ, ολους για τα καλα σας λόγια.....

----------


## xrisam

Πωπω κρίμα το σκυλάκι. Τα έχω περάσει και ξέρω τι εστί καλαζάρ. 

Να να αναπαυτεί η ψυχούλα του..




> .....Καποιο παιδι απο εδω μεσα, ειχε γραψει, παλαιοτερα, οτι,
> δυστυχως, αυτο ειναι το τιμημα που πληρωνουμε, για να περασουμε ολες αυτες τις ωραιες στιγμες με το φιλαρακι μας.


Η Κωνσταντίνα μας το έχει πει...και έχει πολύ δίκιο.

----------


## Soulaki

Χρυσά μου, δεν μου είχε τύχει ποτε, και πάντα ειχα σκυλιά.....τα τελευταία χρόνια τουλάχιστον δυο.

----------


## IscarioTis

Σουλα καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις να φανταστεις οτι εχουν περασει αρκετα Χρονια απο τοτε που εχασα το Ακκιτα μου (Εκτορας) αλλα μερικες φορες μου ερχεται στο μυαλο
επισης απο τοτε δεν μπορω να δω το hachiko αν γνωριζετ την ταινια
να σκεφτεσαι αυτα τα χρονια που περασατε μαζι και ποσο ευτυχισμενος ηταν  :Big Grin: 
παντως λυπαμαι :S

----------


## Soulaki

Αστα, Δημητρη, κάθε πρωί, νομιζω πως θα τον δω στην αυλή, να με περιμένει, για βόλτα, και χαδακια....ταινίες με σκύλους, δεν θελω να βλέπω πια, δεν την παλεύω.

----------

